# IRON MANS' "Anabolic Cycles"



## IRON MAN (Feb 14, 2006)

*REACH FREAK STATUS * 


*ANABOLIC PHASES EXPLAINED*


*"STILL UNDER CONSTRUCTION"*

I see a whole lot of confusion on the boards about how to run AAS cycles. It seems theres a new book written every month. Many are making it out to be much more complicated than it really is and this should not be. 


To start out with each individual has a different amount of AAS receptor sites. In additon everyone reacts differently to drugs and what works for your buddy may not necessarily work for you. I know some who swear by Tren while others gain more from Deca or Winstrol. I've witnessed men blow up on insulin type products while others gained very little. Only you can be the judge of which drugs truly works best for you and which ones do not. Once you find out which anabolics works  best for your particular body, you should make use of them often. 

Some guys can grow on small amounts of drugs while others must take massive amounts to obtain similar results. No one should exceed any threshold level of a drug until it fails to deliever acceptable results. As with drug selection you will have to find what dosages work for you. There are some bodybuilders who find the need to use very high dosages and suffer through side effects such as chronic fatigue, headaches, insomnia, high blood pressure, and sexual dysfunction inorder to make the same gains that others can make by using small amounts and suffering little to no side effects. 

Just because Joe is making great gains on 600 mgs of test and 400 mgs of eq per week doesn't mean you can do the same regardless of how good your training program or diet may be. You might need to add deca and d-bol or tren and EQ along with the test base to get the results you are after.


Heres a couple of cycles used by beginners:

*(8 WEEK-SAMPLE CYCLE 1) *

Test Enanthate: 3-400 mgs. 

* (8 WEEK-SAMPLE CYCLE 2)*

Test Enanthate: 4-500 mgs and 3-400 mgs of Deca or EQ.



*NOTE:*: The two most common anabolic cycles used by "non-professional" bodybuilders are:



* (8 WEEKS-SAMPLE CYCLE 1)*

D-Bol 30-50 mgs/daily
Test Enanthate 750 mgs-1 gram/weekly
Deca 400-600 mgs/weekly


* (8 WEEKS-SAMPLE CYCLE 2)* 

Tren Enan 400-500 mgs/weekly or Tren Acetate 75-100 mgs eod
Test Enan 750 mgs-1 gram/weekly
EQ 600-800 mgs/weekly 




*NOTE:* Either of these cycles should be ran for a period of 8 weeks before making the needed change. Remember the action/reaction time frames. 

*Crusing for 3-4 weeks post cycle is the "Big Secret" in how bodybuilders make continued progress. Going completely off everything and into PCT after short 8 week cycles is a very bad idea because most of the gains will eventually go down the tubes. In Addition, gaining strength too fast can happen with infrequent burst cycles and this can ruin your tendons/joints for life!!!  *  


Anabolics do not shut down receptor sites. If receptor sites shut down after a period of time the PRO'S could not maintain their massive physiques on the high dosages they use. Their bodies would eventually shrivel up on the same amounts of Androgens being put into their body because such an enormous amount of lean mass could not be maintained on the same dosages.

AAS actually "INCREASE" the number of "androgen receptors". This explains why continually upping the dosage works better up to a point. For e.g.; 800 mgs of test each week will gives the same individual better gains in size/strength than 400 grams. The reason for this is because the left over androgens from the higher dosage will attach themselves to cortisol receptors and produce a larger "anti-catabolic" effect. The body can gain large amounts of muscle in a short period of time but the body soon catches on and reaches homeostasis, dictating a need for change once again. 

High SHGB levels are one of the main culprits to be considered when AAS are no longer working in conjunction with a good diet-training program. SHBG ( Sex Hormone Binding Globlin) prevents testosterone from fitting into the receptors. (Bound testosterone) equals about 97-99% of total testosterone circulation while (free testosterone) equals about 1-3% of total test. Free testerone is able to fit into the receptor. ( Androgens "lower" SHBG while Estrogens "increase" them). Estrogens bind to the same SHGB as Androgens and by lowering SHGB levels it actually produces an elevation in bio-available estrogen. However, (estrogens will increase receptor site sensitivity for a short period of 3 weeks) and enhance the overall results obtained when using steroids through several pathways including the production of more IGF-1/GH and an increased amount of muscle glycogen synthesis. 

NOTE: The primary focus should be placed on altering the ratio of bound and free testosterone by keeping SHBG low with the utilization of varied dosages, incorporating different drugs, utilizing DHT derivatives, manipulating anti-estrogens, and discontinuing the cycle when needed.

When androgen receptors are over-loaded the greatest amount of protein synthesis will occur. Once protein synthesis occurs the need for higher dosages or different AAS will be needed because there will "now" be a larger supply of (androgen receptor sites) from the (added muscle mass) aquired through the use of steroids. The body reaches homeostasis from an increase in cortisol levels after being on AAS for a period of more than 8 weeks. 

Contrary to popular belief, the long 12 weeks plus cycles are no better for retaining gains as opposed to the shorter 8 week cycles. Cycles ran in longer duration increase your overall net gain over time but they also increase your overall net loss post cycle making it harder to maintain due to a longer period of time taken off the drugs. Utilizing short 8 week cycle burst, then cruising-running smaller dosages of test enanthate for 3 weeks, then going back on full-throttle for another 6-8 weeks depending on which drug is used, will allow one to maintain most if not all of their newly found strength-size gains minus water retention duing the cruising period. This is due to the fact your never off long enough to give the muscles a chance to shrink. 

NOTE: Long cycles lasting 12 weeks or more will be harder on your health, but they are truly the most productive steroid cycles you can run other than Blitzing with MEGA doages for brief periods of time. Heres a sample of what a long cycle should look like: 



*(24 WEEK-SAMPLE CYCLE 1)*

Test Enanthate 750 mgs-1 gram/weekly
EQ 600-800 mgs/weekly
Tren Acetate 75-125 mgs eod (lasting in 6 week on/ 6 week off intervals) 
Anavar 40 mgs-60 mgs/daily (lasting in 6 week on/6 week off intervals)


*(24 WEEK-SAMPLE CYCLE 2)*

Test Enanthate 750 mgs-1 gram/weekly
Deca 400-600 mgs/weekly
D-Bol 30-50 mgs (lasting in 6 week on/6 week off intervals)
Winstrol 50-75 mgs (lasting in 6 week on/6 week off intervals)




Steroids lose their effectiveness at about 8 weeks. Following this time span the only way to further gains is to up the dosage or add in other compounds with a 6-8 weeks on 6-8 weeks off basis-(preferable with DHT derivatives like var/winny, etc or 19-nors-tren/deca. These drugs will not elevate estrogen but will lower shgb/cortisol levels).D-BOL is another good choice due to it's ability to lower cortisol levels. Adding steroids that are anabolic in nature on week 4 of a 8 week cycle, can also bring about very nice gains in size/strength. 

NOTE:The body begins to adapt to most attempts at changing homeostasis after injecting for 6-8 weeks. Thus creating an environment where anabolism and catabolism are on an even plane. This is the point where steroids resulted in the most gains. The secret is to get out all together before side effects out weighed the benefits, or increase your AAS usage to create an environment where muscles can continue to grow once again. 

Controlling estrogen levels was very important for long term health but the use of anti-estrogens can be hard on ones health as well. Proviron was a good drug because it helped control estrogens and SHGB levels. Aromasin also lowers shgb/estrogen levels but Nolvadex decreases GH/IGF-1 and is a bad choice unless you experience gyno. The benefits gained from estrogens are the exact goal of a muscle gaining phase. Estogens release GH, increase the osmotic effect allowing heavier weight loads, increase receptor site sensitivity and aid with glycogen synthesis. Estrogens should be allowed to run freely during the first (2-3) weeks of a cycle containing a generous amount of aromatizing steroids and during a transitional phase when dosages are changed every (6-8) weeks. Doing so creates an Action/Reaction that produces more gains in size/strength. (No "anti-estrogens" should be ran during the (2-3) week time frame). Neglecting to add anti-estrogens to a high dosed cycle made up of aromatizing steroids creates moods swings, high blood pressure, and female pattern fatty deposit. The male body was not desigend to have large amounts of estrogen running rampant for long periods of time. Anti-es do not have to be used when running low-moderate dosages of aromatizing drugs. For e.g.; 600 mgs of test and 400 mgs of Deca would require no estrogen suppressing drugs. However, anti-es are necessary when injecting large amounts of aromatizing drugs such as 1.5-2 grams of test weekly. 

Suppressing estrogen levels for extended periods of time will cause deterioration to the bones, tendons, and joints. This is another reason why it's extremely important that bodybuilders never use anti-es for extended periods of time. I often see lengthy 12 week AAS cycles recommended where the user is told to use anti-es for the entire 12 weeks. This is most unfortunate because long term estogen suppresion increases wear and tear on the joints and tendons. (The only exception to this rule would be Pre-Contest Mode). 


NOTE: (No anti-estrogens are to be used during a "TIDE CYCLE"). A "TIDE CYCLE" is made up of transitional periods where (high androgens) and (low-moderate androgens) benefit one another as they release into the blood stream at different periods. This produces a tide like effect allowing muscle building-Estrogenic Activity to occur without any over accumulation. Testosterone Cypionate and Deca have an active life of 16 days and a half life/peaking life of 8 days making them a great pair for such a regimine. 


*(SAMPLE TIDE CYCLE)* 

Testosterone Cypionate 400 mgs/daily : Day#1, 8, 15, 22, 29, 36, 43, 50, 57, 64, 
Deca  Durabolin 300 mgs/daily: Day#4, 5, 11, 12, 18, 19, 25, 26, 32, 33, 39, 40, 46, 47, 53, 54, 60, 61, 67, 68. 





*PROFESSIONAL BODYBUILDING CYCLES* 

Vast sums of bodybuilders who use the "average" steroid cycle wonder what it is that separates them from those bodybuilders who are reaching "Abnormal Size." In my experience it takes much more than, genetics, the perfect training routine or diet to brings forth these kind of gains. Professional bodybuilding is somewhat of a "Drug Contest." No one continues to build muscle mass in a linear manner because muscular weight gains does not ocur that way. Muscular growth comes in spurts. You can train hard, eat the proper nutrition and still make slow progress after the body gets use to the steroid dosages you have been taking. Luckily for those wanting to move on to the next level of develoment the body is capable of gaining muscle mass at a considerable rate. (This type of protocol is for advanced bodybuilders only). These cycles are for the purpose of achieving more permanent results through a highly potent synergistic effect. Advanced bodybuilders must saturate the androgen receptor site with high doses of drugs, eat massive amounts of calories-protein/amino acids, carbs, fats, lift heavier weights in good form, and get plenty of rest, if they want to progress to the level few seem to find.

BLITZING is a step forward to furthering ones progress when everything else is failing to produce or you just want to make faster gains. Blitzing is basically the same kind of cycling I recommended earlier with the short cycles but on a more aggresive scale.



 I've witnessed bodybuilder's on a "Professional Level" gain a 1/2 lb or more per day for the first 4-6 weeks of an 8 week cycle using what's referred as a  "FRONT-LOADING" technique throughout the entire cycle. This is the "Big Secret" the Professionals don't want you to know about.  They "Blitz" with large amounts of fast acting Anabolic/Androgenic steroids, Slin or IGF Long R-3, GH, and T-3. 

 The cruising period is customarily less than the blitzing period. They blitz for 8 weeks, then cruise for another 3  weeks or so, then blitzing once again, usually with a totally different arsenal of drugs. Some professional bodybuilders combine "fast" and "slow" acting esters to provide a synergistic effect in the course of a "Blitz Cycles". If side effects such as high blood pressure get out of control, they abandon the fast acting esters such as D-Bol, Drol, Suspension, or Prop. In doing so this puts them into a position of having to deal with only the longer acting esters according to when the fast acting esters leave their system. 


When the "Blitz Cycle" is complete, the elite cruise with enough drugs to help maintain the mass they have achieved while allowing blood pressure to return to a normal position. Trenbolone is a commonly used drug during the cruising period due to it's amazing anti-catabolic qualities and it rarely elevates blood pressure. Some Pro's have been known to use as much as 750 mgs to 1 gram of test along with a highly anabolic steriod such as Deca, Equipoise, or Winstrol. D-Bol can be another good choice for cruising as it puts up a strong fight against post cycle cortisol levels. Smaller amounts of anabolics are needed when GH is used. Either way you slice it they use MEGA doses.


 Resorting back to near HRT levels, for e.g.; 300 mgs of testosterone/weekly, will not provide "Pro Bodybuilders" with sufficient plasma levels to sustain the muscle mass they have put on during a "Blitz Cycle". With that being said, 300 mgs of test can be adequate if united with other highly anabolic drugs such as nandrolones, PGF-2-"spot injecting lagging body parts", DHT derivatives, GH and or Slin, or stacks of GH/IGF Long R-3, etc, as the choices are endless. 

*NOTE:* PGF-2, slin or IGF Long R-3, HCG, Clomid, and Nolvadex is a common stack used by Professionals wanting to regain HPTA REGENERATION. 



 Many opt to restore high dosages of androgens with GH, Slin, DHT derivatives. Lifters who are experiencing difficulty with high blood pressure tend to shun large doasages of "Testosterone" for extended periods. Anytime you use testosterone, it magnifies the sides of whatever else you are using with it. For e.g.; when Trenbolones are used in moderate dosages, it produces few overall side effects for many, but when test is added to the mix, blood pressure surges, night sweats appear, and mood swings are prominent. These kind of sides can be diminished in size by using small amounts of test Prop or Suspension in conjunction with IGF-Long R-3, GH, and higher dosages of DHT derivatives. Bodybuilders who do not get along well with various Testosterones, can use "Trenbolones" to produce an affirmative response, with a much lower dosage.  


*NOTE:* Testosterones, Trenbolones, Orals, Insulin, PGF-2, Growth Hormones, Long R-3- Insulin-Like Growth Factors, Thyroid Hormones/T-3, Anti-Estrogens, are used in combination with one another to produce a "Massive Synergistic Effect" during "Blitz Cycles." This is how genetics are being overcome and how Professional Bodybuilders are getting so *HUGE!!!!*  





Professional Bodybuilders retain their estrogens levels to a "minimum" during high dosed cycles. Excess estrogen develops at a rapid rate when aromatizing steroids are used with this type of regimine. With this comes great water retention, high blood pressure, mood swings, and female fatty tissue deposition. Estrogen manipulation can be of great use, but not during a high dosed "Blitz Cycle". Small amounts of T-3-(Cytomel) can be used to help increase "thyroid function" that decreases when using Growth Hormone. T-3 can also increase apetite for the extra calories need to support growth with this monumental approach. This drug also increases the rate of nutrient absorption-metabolism so it will be available for protein synthesis and aid in keeping fatty tissue deposits down for Endomorphs during this "Extreme Bulking" up period. 

   When bodybuilders approach the National Level, their gains take a relatively long time no matter how hard they juice. The passage that leads advanced bodybuilders from one place to another is "Blitz Cycles." I know by personal presence many trainers spend lots of money on large quantities of steroids, only to reach a plateau they are unable to conquer. The whole quantity of Testosterones, Trenbolones, Orals, Growth Hormone, Insulin, IGF-1, will only get you to a certain point. You have to work with a mode of action that will persuade the muscle to elevate protein synthesis. 

*Editors Note:* There have always been a certain percentage of bodybuilders who, when faced with overwhelming facts about the amount of drugs needed to become a *PROFESSIONAL,* who continue to believe the lie it's all "GENETICS" and "DIET" because it's a lie that makes them most comfortable. Or maybe it's because this lie justifies their own actions. Such is a destiny of a bodybuilders with the GOD given talent to make it to the *Summit* but refuses to learn and grow from their past experiences. Below are some cycles being used to make substantial progress given the proper diet and training program are put to service.   

*BLITZ CYCLES USED BY PROFEESSIONALS* 

*( 8 WEEK-SAMPLE CYCLE 1)* 

Test Suspension:250-500 mgs/ed
Trenbolone Enanthate:600 mgs/ed 
D-Bol:50mgs/ed
IGF-1 Long R3:90-120 mcgs/5 days on-2 days off
GH:9-12 ius/5 days on-2 days off
Cytomel: 25-50 mcgs-AM/2 days on-2 days off/ "optional"
Creatine:http://www.ironmaglabs.com/maximum-pump.html


*(8 WEEK-SAMPLE CYCLE 2)*

Test Enanthate:300-600 mgs/ed day
Tren Acetate: 125 mgs/ed
Deca Durabolin: 300 mgs/ed
Equipoise: 400 mgs/eod
D-bol:75 mgs/ed/or Anadrol 150 mgs/ed   
Insulin:20-40 i.u./5 days on-2 days off
GH: 9-12 ius/5 days on-2 days off 
Cytomel: 25-50 mcgs-AM/2 days on-2 days off/"optional"
Creatine: http://www.ironmaglabs.com/maximum-pump.html




*"Legal Anabolic Cycles" *

 The most advantage supplement by far in terms of furthering size-strength is *CREATINE.* Growth Hormone, Testosterone, and *"Creatine"* induce hyperplasia ( the splitting of existing muscle fibers to form new one). 8 week "Blast Cycles" are the ticket. Here is a creatine  product with a proven track record.  http://www.ironmaglabs.com/maximum-pump.html. Some forms of creatine such as the one just mentioned- "TRI CREATINE MALATE," has a better absorbtion rate that regular creatine monohydrate and it wont cause stomach the dreaded "Stomach Upset" like the more common forms sold in the supplement industry. TRI CREATINE MALATE and EFFERVESCENT products SHOULD be taken 30-90 minutes before a workout to "increase blood flow" to the muscle tissue. Then 45-90 minutes post workout creatine can be ingested again when the body is in a nutrient receptive state. 

Editors Note: Results from a creatine "Blast Cycles" tend to be  almost as impressive as first time steroid cycles for some. Creatine is know for it's protein synthesis and cellular volumizing abitlites. Creatine begins to lose it's muscle building effect after about 8 weeks. Legal anabolics such as Creatine must be approached in the same manner as using illegal steroids. Utilizing short 8 week cycle burst, then cruising-running smaller dosages for 3 weeks, then going back on full-throttle for another 8 weeks, will allow one to maintain most if not all of their newly found strength-size gains minus some water retention/cell volumizing duing the cruising period. This is due to the fact your never off long enough to give the muscles a chance to shrink. 


 My third choice for 8 week "Blast Cycles", with protein powders placing second, is Tribulus. Heres a tribulus product you will find helpful towards meeting your goals as a natural.http://www.ironmaglabs.com/anabolic-matrix.html 

*Editors Note:*  Studies have shown Tribulus to increase LH by 186% and natural testosterone levels up to 40%. As with all testosterone boosting products, Tribulus will decrease it's muscle building effect after an 8 week period.  








*STEROIDS AND YOUR HEALTH* 


Synthol is about the most bizarre demon of all of the products sold. My suggestion is to steer clear of any Money Hungry "CON" pushing this  snake oil. First of all it doesn't actually build muscle but it does add what in some cases looks like an elephant sized mosquito bite to whatever bodypart it's injected into. It can turn arms into huge lumps hardly resembling a real bodybuilder. Synthol is mosly oil that reside inside the muscle fascia after injection. It creates severe swelling.  It is moslty mader up of MCT oil, lidocaine, and benzyl alcohol. Building muscle real muscle produces a look thats very pleasing to the eyes, but injecting snake oil and swelling up bodyparts is not only unnatural, it's very dangerous. If a fatty acid compound is accidentally injected into a vessel, it may reach lungs and an embolism will occur. Even if it is injected into muscle there are risks including abscesses, infections, and even muscle paralysis. BEWARE of Synthol Pushers!!!


Quite often bodybuilders face high blood pressue-(kidney and heart stress) from employing high doses of aromatizing AAS. This can be avoided to a large degree by using a conglomeration of anabolic compounds with restricted amounts of testosterone. Mixing compounds-(synergy) is the mysterious way to achieve more gains with fewer side effects, not using high dosages of one compound such as test by itself. All cycles should involve a testosterone base but anabolic dosages need to be kept much higher than the testosterone if high blood pressure becomes unmanageable.. 

A baby aspirin taken at bedtime can help lower blood pressure. Elevated estrogen levels increase aldosterone which brings about overall water retention causing increases in blood pressure. The addition of anti-estrogen can help keep water retention down by eliminating estrogen. Dandelion root can also work very well as a natural diurectic when one needs an immediate water loss.

High hemocrit levels ( Sticky blood platelets) is another major concern. This is caused by an increase in red-blood cell count from using AAS. Endocrinologists have told me that high hemocrit levels scared them the most because it increases the risk of having a stroke. Ways to make the blood less sticky are to take a baby aspirin at night and/or give blood as often as possible.

The large amounts of protein- powders, meats and dairy foods needed during a steroid cycle can be bad for the heart-not because these foods contain fat but because these foods contain high levels of methionine, an amino acid constitute of protein. Methionine is turned into "homocysteine" which in turn lowers levels of B-12, B-6, and folic acid. The body will need these 3 vitamins in larger quantities during a high protein diet.

*OMEGA 3 FATS from fish that live in the deep cold water of the sea is the "ABSOLUTE" most important supplement your body needs to maintain cardiovascular health!!!* An added benefit of Omega 3's is it's anti-inflammatory benefits. Fish oils can help counteract the negative effects caused by lifting heavy, decreased circulation/high blood pressure, anti-estrogens, and DHT derivatives.



Liver stress can occur with the use of c17 alfa-alkylated steroids. Those with prior existing liver conditions should never use c17's. Milk thistle, liv-52 or a product sold by our board sponsor here at (IronMagazine) can help protect the liver and should always be used when cycling c17's. Drinking plenty of water each day helps with kidney function/liver and should not be neglected. 

I've read out-landish (need to take supplement lists) that some have recommend while on a cycle. It totals out to about 15 different compounds. First, who has the money to afford that many add-ons to a cycle??? Second, mixing that much of anything would make one sicker than the actual steroids themselves.

*NOTE:* Blood work is a "MUST" and should be done both before and after cycle when including a new AAS into your program. The key is to see if body reacts to the new drug or combination there of in a negative manner. A few examples would be (Anadrol and liver values), (EQ and hemocrit levels),(Tren and prostrate function) ( GH-SLIN and sugar levels). It's okay to do several smaller cycles before getting blood work done if you are using steroids that have been proven to get along with your body but I can't sress enough how important it is to get regular lab work. If you don't own a blood pressure monitor then go purchase one!!! 


*Tendon Health*

 If you plan to use steroids long term, then you will have to run the occasional cycle that centers around re-building the tendons. A person must always avoid using anti-estrogens at all cost during a tendon building cycle. The debilitating effects brought forth by anti-es are three fold. (1st) Estrogen suppresion causes a decrease in water. This lack of water retention decreases the "cushioning effect" on the joints placing more demand on them. (2nd) Lowered estrogen levels creates bone loss and collagen loss which creates weaker/smaller tendons. (3rd) The reduction in estrogen/progesterone activity by way of DHT and/or anti-es causes the body to produce less anti-flammatories and painkilling cytokines. 

*Editors Note: Anti-estrogens are great for making the body look good on the outside but they can really tear you up on the inside.* 

But theres more to the story. You will also want to use certain "anabolics" in addition to using no anties inorder to counter-react the negative effects the more "androgenic" steroids have created. Below is a detailed article by moderator "Mudge," explaining what anabolics to use to support tendon health. 



While injecting test increases protein synthesis by roughly 50 times, depending on dose and time, most bodybuilders forget that it will reduce collagen synthesis by more than 50% -- more like 80%, giving you the collagen synthesis rate of a senior citizen. Since collagen makes up tendons, bros are very prone to injury if they continue to lift very heavy, unless they cycle off T and let their collagen synthesis get back to normal. It's like having the skeletal muscle of a gorilla with the tendons of a very old man. 

Winstrol increases collagen synthesis. It will give you bigger tendons. However, your body compensates for this by making them more brittle, weaker, and more prone to injury. I can't tell you how many bros work out anaerobically and become injured while on winstrol. Guys who lift in the 1-5 rep range while on winstrol, to baseball players who sprint all out from a stationary position -- winstrol should be the LAST drug they choose. Most of them like winstrol because they don't get the weight gain from it but it is very detrimental to bros who train for any sport anaerobically. Tendons tear easily on it. 

Also, the drugs I mention increase collagen synthesis while also increasing collagen cross-linking integrity, making for a much stronger tendon. 

Winstrol, on the other hand, will dramatically increase collagen syn, but ironically it decreases collagen cross-linking integrity, thus making a much weaker tendon. 

You can plan a cycle of AAS which will increase collagen synthesis and skeletal muscle growth at the same time. The key is the drug(s) you choose. 

Deca, Equipoise, Anavar, and Primobolan will ALL increase skeletal muscle while at the same time dramatically increase collagen syn and bone mass and density, leaving you with a substantially reduced chance of becoming injured than if you choose to use AAS like sus, cyp, or enth. 

While testosterone will increase bone mass and density, even at supra-physiological levels, the result is weaker tendons due to inhibition of collagen syn. 

To plan a cycle where the goal is to increase skeletal muscle mass/strength while at the same time increase joint/tendon/ligament strength, enough to keep up with the dramatic increase in skeletal muscle, you must choose drugs like Eq, Deca, Anavar, or Primo as the base of your cycle. Testosterone and its esters can be added to your cycle to keep levels within a 'normal' physiological range (ie, 100-200 mg/wk) but must not go above this. Since drugs like eq, deca, anavar and primo will reduce endogenous, natural levels of test, these levels may be maintained with exogenous test in the 100-200 mg/wk range. Test at this dose will not inhibit collagen syn, but paradoxically, will help increase it. It is when exogenous testosterone is used > 200 mg/wk that collagen syn is inhibited. 

Deca @ 3 mg/kg a week(about 270 mg/wk for a 200 lb male) will increase procollagen III levels by 270% by week 2. Procollagen III is a primary indicator used to determine the rate of collagen syn. As you can see, deca is a very good drug at giving you everything you want -- an increase in collagen syn, an increase in skeletal muscle, and increases in bone mass and density. The one thing it does not give you is wood 

Primobolan, @ 5 mg/kg, will increase collagen synthesis by roughly 180% -- less than deca and equipoise but still substantial. 

Equipoise @ 3 mg/kg will increase procollagen III by approximately 340% -- slightly better than deca. 

Oxandrolone has over a hundred studies documenting its effectiveness at treating patients needing rapid increases in collagen syn to enhance healing. 

These drugs have longer half-lives than most other AAS, so this should be considered when timing your post cycle clomid use. Here they are: 

Deca: 15 days Equipoise: 14 days Primobolan: 10.5 days 

Anavar has a half-life of only 8 hours so it should not pose a problem. 

GH is probably the most remarkable drug at increasing collagen synthesis. It increases collagen syn in a dose dependant manner -- the more you use, the more you will increase collagen syn. It has also demonstrated this ability in short and long term studies. From what I've read, hGH at 6 iu/day increased the collagen deposition rate by around 250% in damaged collagen structures. This result indicates that the increased biomechanical strength of wounds to collagen structures treated with biosynthetic human growth hormone was produced by an increased deposition of collagen in the collagen structures. 

Eq, primo, anavar, and deca are all good -- they increase several biomakers of collagen syn -- ie, type III, II, I, procollagen markers. GH just seems to do so most dramatically. 

Use of any of these drugs @ supra-physiological levels with a maintenance dose of test will increase collagen syn while at the same time increase skeletal muscle mass. Skeletal muscle mass gains will not be as dramatic as with large testosterone doses but you have to weigh the risk/reward basis for yourself. Also, these drugs do not satisfy the libido like testosterone, but that is not the point of this thread. It is only to demonstrate that you can increase skeletal muscle and collagen synthesis at the same time with certain AAS.


----------

